# Broken Tap in a 2 Way tool holder



## Old Iron (Jun 23, 2012)

OK I've been building a 2 way tool holder for a project I'm working on. I got it all finished but needed to tap 4 wholes 10/24 and broke the tap on the last whole.

I really hate to start over and make another one so I need some ideas to get it out. It is broken even with the top and bottom.

I tried using a punch to move it but that didn't work either.

Paul


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 23, 2012)

last time i did that i used a drewel and diamond burrs it took forever
i found these on the internet


this one works in a lot of metals
http://www.chemical-supermarket.com/product.php?productid=574
this one is for aluminum
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=270.0
hope that helps
steve


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 23, 2012)

Since you tried the tap and wiggle method, do you have a diamond burr for a Dremel? I have used these before with good success. Since it is a small tap you will have to go down the center, just take your time and grind it out. Place the tool holder in a can and fill water etc to keep lube on the burr to not burn it up.


The other option is hurry up with that Ram EDM and burn it out!


----------



## SamIAm (Jun 23, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> last time i did that i used a drewel and diamond burrs it took forever
> i found these on the internet
> 
> 
> ...




Check out the links very interesting stuff.
better buy it soon though. I recall as youngster/kid. chemist kits were/could be found right off the shelf
at any toy/dept store. now days? you hard pressed to even buy mineral spirits.! much less anything else.

I went into my local H0me Dep0t. in search of mineral spirits. I found a jug that said "100 % pure mineral spirits"
I got home. opened it up... only to find this white milky solution?  I thought WTF?:shrugs: I almost went with it. but fortunately I had the 
sense to call the mfd. listed in/on the msds . they said "its a 100% all natural emulsion" I responded by saying so, I can just go ahead 
and mix it with my clear mineral spirits?  They said NO! and  then  blah, blah, blah, & blahing commenced...  Instantly, in my head the :holdphone: conversation had 
gone from what i was hoping to be a simple answer to Im no friggen chemist.... I bailed out on the stuff and went to a paint store and got the real thing.
I later contacted my chemist friend and explained what had happened. his answer had me :banghead: 

makes me wish I still had the chemist kit as a kid.


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 23, 2012)

Well it looks like I just need to make a new one, Be cheaper only cost some electric power. Thanks for the links I'll get back to those later.

Paul


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 23, 2012)

now that you have decided to make a new one i will suggest this. with a hot cutting torch centered on the tap blow it out if done fast the tap will go before the part heats. I used to do it all the time. it is a through hole and will work good. you have to do it fast to not heat the part only the tap.
steve


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Steve

I guess I'm getting to old didn't even think of that even through I've done it before.

Paul


----------



## Splat (Jun 23, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> now that you have decided to make a new one i will suggest this. with a hot cutting torch centered on the tap blow it out if done fast the tap will go before the part heats. I used to do it all the time. it is a through hole and will work good. you have to do it fast to not heat the part only the tap.
> steve



Yep. I was going to say the same thing. Also, trying a smaller diameter bit than the hole and drill out the tap. I've done that too. Me being the stubborn bastid I am :biggrin: would've tried a few things before giving up for a new one.


----------



## cascao (Jun 25, 2012)

I read in an old book that muriatic acid will help in this case


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 25, 2012)

I did make a new one however I'm going to need 2 so I'll get the tap out later.

Paul


----------



## coronetracer (Mar 10, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> OK I've been building a 2 way tool holder for a project I'm working on. I got it all finished but needed to tap 4 wholes 10/24 and broke the tap on the last whole.
> 
> I really hate to start over and make another one so I need some ideas to get it out. It is broken even with the top and bottom.
> 
> ...


I  usually do the punch and use plenty of compressed air in the hole and repeat several times the air will shrink the tap a little! my 2 cents. Ebert


----------



## Ray C (Mar 10, 2013)

If it's a carbide tap, soak it in a soppy paste of baking soda all night.  If possible, put it in the oven at very low temperature to keep the primordial soup warm.  Carbide will crumble like egg shells after 8 hours of soaking.

It also works on HSS but not as well.


Ray


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 10, 2013)

If you have a butt end of a carbide end mill, grind a sharp cornered 4 side pyramid at 60 and running the mill wide open (and that won't be too fast, use light pressure and cut down the middle. Use an end mill just large enough to clear the flute's root. The remaining "teeth" will fall out. Use air to blow away the chips, which will be very, very hot. That's how it works. Extremely negative cutting angle, very strong edge generates enough heat to soften the HSS and cut it away. Just kind of peck your way through. If you want, you can use a round scribe type punch to flake out the teeth as you go if you want.
Hardest part is getting a more or less flat break on the tap to start with. This worked on larger taps as well. Can't tell you how many 1/4-20 taps I've broken in Inconel and titanium, and other exotics and drilled right out like that. I keep a few carbide "tap cutters" on hand, although I haven't needed one lately. Just remember, carbide is not very flexible, so if you see it try to deflect, move the part around to minimize that. Also, it helps to use the quill at near it's full extension and don't let the lock drag. You want a bit of slop there too.


----------



## Cowman56141 (Mar 23, 2013)

I found a cute batch of toys on eBay . Busted Tap removers they are a 4 rod 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cowman56141 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry.. They are a 4 rod unit that pushes down in the holes of the tap and then you screw them backwards they work if the tap is not too siezed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 24, 2013)

Walton makes those. Also a three flute version. But you're right, if the tap is tight, those won't work. The little fingers are pretty flimsy. I've never had much success with them.


----------

